# Iguana free to good home



## flow_uk_07 (Aug 19, 2010)

4 HALF FT MALE IGUANA, TAME, TOO BIG FOR HOUSE, NEEDS TO GO

MUST COLLECT EAST BIRMINGHAM SIDES

PM if interested for details.....


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

flow_uk_07 said:


> 4 HALF FT MALE IGUANA, TAME, TOO BIG FOR HOUSE, NEEDS TO GO
> 
> MUST COLLECT EAST BIRMINGHAM SIDES
> 
> PM if interested for details.....


 
You should of acknowledged the size he would get when you bought him...... :whistling2:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

steph09 said:


> You should of acknowledged the size he would get when you bought him...... :whistling2:


Yeah but people are still retarded, even in this day and age when all the resources are available for free on the internet.
Try the "REHOMING" section mate, and try not getting any more animals.


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

steph09 said:


> You should of acknowledged the size he would get when you bought him...... :whistling2:


yeah another douche who cant read :bash::whistling2:


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

I honestly dont know how people can do it, take in an iggy a year later and they pretty much double in size! Im moving house to suit my iggys needs cos hes getting a big boy now and ive only had him 6 months, 
It really winds me up how ppl can just fob them off cos they've gotten too big!


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe the Iggy was housed fine until an unforeseen house move leaving no room .......... Maybe.


----------



## flow_uk_07 (Aug 19, 2010)

May state i should of put i moved home a few a months ago, and this lizard belongs to my son, for whom im advertising it for!!! If you aint got anything good to say or anything relating to interest in the lizard then dont bother to comment...........


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

flow_uk_07 said:


> May state i should of put i moved home a few a months ago, and this lizard belongs to my son, for whom im advertising it for!!! If you aint got anything good to say or anything relating to interest in the lizard then dont bother to comment...........


Afraid to say m8 , this is RFUK , they like to slag you off first then apolo.......then never apologise after . :blush:

Sad state of affairs .


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not going to apologise, he should go to the rehoming section. And should of thought about the future before getting an iggy. Especially if its a shop bought one.


----------



## flow_uk_07 (Aug 19, 2010)

realised m8, bunch of tossers sit at there computer all day, got nothing better to do!!!!


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Hope you find a good home for him and just ignore who like to moan.People should realise that thinks happen at this moment I have an iguana and a bosc and am about to be made homeless through no fault of my own so thinks can happen to anyone .


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

true things can happen and you need to think about that aswell when having any pet 

more so for an iggy iam not going to say sorry to this guy he should have thought about it before getting one


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

flow_uk_07 said:


> realised m8, bunch of tossers sit at there computer all day, got nothing better to do!!!!


 
no need for that you will get banned :bash::2thumb:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

dracco said:


> Hope you find a good home for him and just ignore who like to moan.People should realise that thinks happen at this moment I have an iguana and a bosc and am about to be made homeless through no fault of my own so thinks can happen to anyone .


^^^^^^^^what this guy/gal says. Don't feel bad if it's an unforseen circumstance. As long as it's been looked after correctly. The right person should consider themselves lucky to rehome it.


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Whilst I don't think you should be jumped on like you have been, I can understand why people get so upset when they see yet another iggy needing a home because it got too big.

Arguing about it wouldn't help anyone, least of all the iggy that needs a home. So to the OP - make a thread in the rehoming section of the forum and add as much information and photos as you can of the iggy and it's setup if included.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

flow_uk_07 said:


> realised m8, bunch of tossers sit at there computer all day, got nothing better to do!!!!


Some of us work 40 hours a week to keep animals they've rescued fed and happy. As does my partner.


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> Some of us work 40 hours a week to keep animals they've rescued fed and happy. As does my partner.


i say good on you :2thumb: most ppl just impulse buy an dit does my head in not saying that i try to control myself in reptile shops LOL :whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

One of my mates just forked out £150 for an adult red lol, you can never find the bloody things when you want them.... Typical.


----------



## Baxtor (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry for the way you were jumped on, no need for it all :devil:
I just hope some of these people who are jumping over you never suffer life changing circumstances of which they have no control over.
Such as loss of job, divorce, illness, all sorts of things really can contribute to having to rehome.
They are probably to young to even grasp the concept though :bash:
Again not all memebrs on here are like this.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Baxtor said:


> Sorry for the way you were jumped on, no need for it all :devil:
> I just hope some of these people who are jumping over you never suffer life changing circumstances of which they have no control over.
> Such as loss of job, divorce, illness, all sorts of things really can contribute to having to rehome.
> They are probably to young to even grasp the concept though :bash:
> Again not all memebrs on here are like this.


If he'd given valid reasons he'd maybe not be jumped on.
My problem is as follows. 1st reason given, outgrown house. Should of that of that first.
The 2nd reason, had to move to smaller house. Okay, so why didn't you think ahead and rehome the iggy first? i'd be more understanding of someone saying they were getting rid because of a change in circumstance, and needed to get rid before moving to a smaller house. However moving house with the iggy, THEN deciding the new house was too small, then decided to rehome the iggy, isn't really taking the animals stress levels into consideration.


I hope you find a new home for the iggy, as soon as possible. And with as little stress for him as possible. But you should of thought about it before hand.


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

I still agree with maddragon. I work all weeknights and weekends, yet study at college from 8-6 everyday just so i can give my pets what they deserve. You know how stressed an iggy gets from being fobbed on every year. Well if its your son's then he should be sorting out the arrangements for the iggy. Or in other words your sons got bored and lost interest and now its upto you to rehome it for him. Iggys have a mind ya know you think it dont affect them being moved due to no fault of his own. Well i hope ya iggy finds someone who deserves him.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

The Iggy is not the OP's pet .... plus they moved home so can't house it anymore, god you people need to give it a rest, they could easily keep the Iggy and give it a poor quality of life.

They chose to advertise it on this site to find it a better home and all they get is non-helpful posts from people, not surprising half the newbies don't come back.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

steph09 said:


> I honestly dont know how people can do it, take in an iggy a year later and they pretty much double in size! Im moving house to suit my iggys needs cos hes getting a big boy now and ive only had him 6 months,
> It really winds me up how ppl can just fob them off cos they've gotten too big!


your moving home just because your iggy is getting big?



Nodders said:


> Afraid to say m8 , this is RFUK , they like to slag you off first then apolo.......then never apologise after . :blush:
> 
> Sad state of affairs .


yes this forum is a bitch slagging forum and have asked many a people who say the same thing. has got a bit of a reputation for that


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

RaW Exotics said:


> The Iggy is not the OP's pet .... plus they moved home so can't house it anymore, god you people need to give it a rest, they could easily keep the Iggy and give it a poor quality of life.
> 
> They chose to advertise it on this site to find it a better home and all they get is non-helpful posts from people, not surprising half the newbies don't come back.


half the people on here wouldnt say these comments to there faces. just behind computer screens thinking there the dogs :censor: ox.

good luck in the re-homing m8


----------



## petro69 (May 7, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Some of us work 40 hours a week to keep animals they've rescued fed and happy. As does my partner.


well, I work just over 40 hours a week and I am looking after my two dwarf monitors, cos I havent got enough space for BIG monitors yet, even though I would love to have more. calling people names like bunch of tossers just makes it worse, cos people here helping each other and rescue poor animals from unresponsible people who don't think first:bash:


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

beardys said:


> your moving home just because your iggy is getting big?


 
Yeah i am, i would rather move house than rehome my iggy bcos its too small for my flat.


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

steph09 said:


> I still agree with maddragon. I work all weeknights and weekends, yet study at college from 8-6 everyday just so i can give my pets what they deserve. You know how stressed an iggy gets from being fobbed on every year. Well if its your son's then he should be sorting out the arrangements for the iggy. Or in other words your sons got bored and lost interest and now its upto you to rehome it for him. Iggys have a mind ya know you think it dont affect them being moved due to no fault of his own. Well i hope ya iggy finds someone who deserves him.


Too harsh man, you're sending up flak on assumptions. So i'll open up on you. So you work weeknights, weekends and study at college 8-6 everyday. Thats pretty much every hour in a week taken up right there. Where do you find the time to give your pets the time they deserve??


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

petro69 said:


> well, I work just over 40 hours a week and I am looking after my two dwarf monitors, cos I havent got enough space for BIG monitors yet, even though I would love to have more. calling people names like bunch of tossers just makes it worse, cos people here helping each other and rescue poor animals from unresponsible people who don't think first:bash:


well the op was jumped on and i cant blame him/her for saying that. a bit of truth in there though about the tossers. not all of course but some


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

ok1hurricane said:


> Too harsh man, you're sending up flak on assumptions. So i'll open up on you. So you work weeknights, weekends and study at college 8-6 everyday. Thats pretty much every hour in a week taken up right there. Where do you find the time to give your pets the time they deserve??


Touche :2thumb:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Shit does happen and things do change. Just leave the guy be and let him do whats best for the animal. If it aint his then he probably cant care for it properly so why not let him rehome it?


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok1hurricane said:


> Too harsh man, you're sending up flak on assumptions. So i'll open up on you. So you work weeknights, weekends and study at college 8-6 everyday. Thats pretty much every hour in a week taken up right there. Where do you find the time to give your pets the time they deserve??


 
Well of coarse i have time for my pets, thats why i work so much so i can give them the right food, space and requirements! I give them time when i have time, everyday they get a fuss off me and have so much attention from my OH.


----------



## Baxtor (Oct 13, 2008)

ok1hurricane said:


> Too harsh man, you're sending up flak on assumptions. So i'll open up on you. So you work weeknights, weekends and study at college 8-6 everyday. Thats pretty much every hour in a week taken up right there. Where do you find the time to give your pets the time they deserve??


:2thumb:


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

yes its seems this site has got some bullys if you not intrested in the iggy then dont leave snottie messages

the question is who can rehome a iggle not what do you think about me rehomeing it 

Thing happen people get over it yes its not right and I believe your reasonible for your pets


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

all the people on here who slag people off for re-homing there pets is none of your :censor: business. just who the hell do people think they are when they dont even know the persons situation, know who they are or what they are about. i only wish wish one day that somebody says it to the wrong person and gets a smack in the mouth.


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

beardys said:


> all the people on here who slag people off for re-homing there pets is none of your :censor: business. just who the hell do people think they are when they dont even know the persons situation, know who they are or what they are about. i only wish wish one day that somebody says it to the wrong person and gets a smack in the mouth.


 i think you should get a smack in the mouth :whistling2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Someone opened a can of whoop ass in here didn't they, 

Hope the iggy finds a new home, anyone gives you grief you have my permission to jackie chan them in the face!


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

arnie23 said:


> i think you should get a smack in the mouth :whistling2:


bring it on


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

steph09 said:


> I still agree with maddragon. I work all weeknights and weekends, yet study at college from 8-6 everyday just so i can give my pets what they deserve. You know how stressed an iggy gets from being fobbed on every year. Well if its your son's then he should be sorting out the arrangements for the iggy. Or in other words your sons got bored and lost interest and now its upto you to rehome it for him. Iggys have a mind ya know you think it dont affect them being moved due to no fault of his own. Well i hope ya iggy finds someone who deserves him.


WTF? You know absolutely NOTHING about this guy and his situation. 

Everybody's lives and circumstances are different. If we stopped ourselves from getting pets 'just in case' we lose our homes, jobs or health nobody would have any!

Ridiculous :2wallbang:


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

beardys said:


> bring it on


 
hahah douche bag : victory:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

RasperAndy said:


> Someone opened a can of whoop ass in here didn't they,
> 
> Hope the iggy finds a new home, anyone gives you grief you have my permission to jackie chan them in the face!


Outstanding! :lol2:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

beardys said:


> bring it on


when your old enough little boy: victory:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Has the OP helped himself by following advice and trying the "REHOMING" Section in the classifieds? As advised in my first post?


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*quit the double standards......*

how come its ok for the attacker to use words like "retards" (& no one says a thing) but when the rehomer says "tossers" theres tuts and remarks of "no need" & possible "bans" for such remarks??? if everyone made a civil & polite comment (if its appropriatete in the situation) then this forum would be a much better place.


----------



## kfoyle1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Is remaining neutral on this one lol.....Good luck with re-homing ur iggy anyways!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

ok1hurricane said:


> Outstanding! :lol2:


Thanks AT-AT Man (All Terrain Armored Transport)


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Ebola Infected said:


> how come its ok for the attacker to use words like "retards" (& no one says a thing) but when the rehomer says "tossers" theres tuts and remarks of "no need" & possible "bans" for such remarks??? if everyone made a civil & polite comment (if its appropriatete in the situation) then this forum would be a much better place.


Now all turn to your left and pat the person on the shoulder and say well done we love you

Now to your right and pat the person on the shoulder and say well done we love you

Can you feel the love

I can x x


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow... just wow! I applaud you all for turning yet another post into a slagging match! This site is for helping people not slagging them off!


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*you tosser/retard...*

what a stupid post. i suppose you are ignored in reality. you are not big/hard or clever. just a sad cretin. (this trashtalking does nothing for me, but at least you feel at home now)? KNOB


----------



## petro69 (May 7, 2009)

MOD can you please close this thread, there is no point in continuing cos people use it against each other 
RFUK threads are to help each other not against !!!!!!!


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

petro69 said:


> MOD can you please close this thread, there is no point in continuing cos people use it against each other
> RFUK threads are to help each other not against !!!!!!!


:2thumb::notworthy::2thumb::notworthy::2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Black Ig (Aug 8, 2010)

Ebola Infected said:


> how come its ok for the attacker to use words like "retards" (& no one says a thing) but when the rehomer says "tossers" theres tuts and remarks of "no need" & possible "bans" for such remarks??? if everyone made a civil & polite comment (if its appropriatete in the situation) then this forum would be a much better place.


 
Couldn't agree more,some people on this forum are aggressive and just plain bullies. 

You've made snap judgements on someones personal circumstances and not given any advice at all just made stupid comments and presumed they don't work as hard as you do to care for their pet.

I wouldn't ask advice from any of you on here because you just get the :censor: ripped out of you.

Good luck with finding a new home for your Iggy!


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

I can 100% guarantee he is going to a good home where he will be staying for good:whistling2:because he`s coming to me on Sunday:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

atleast the op, has came on here seeking a nice loving home of his iggy, there are far worse people out there who would dump them. 

glad the iggy is now goint to a new home : victory:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> I can 100% guarantee he is going to a good home where he will be staying for good:whistling2:because he`s coming to me on Sunday:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good on ya girl! Finally a result
Just don't come on here in a couple of months trying to rehome it because it's too big! and if you do...........try the classifieds
(that was a joke btw before anyone tries to stick there foot up my ass!)


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

GeckoD said:


> Good on ya girl! Finally a result
> Just don't come on here in a couple of months trying to rehome it because it's too big! and if you do...........try the classifieds
> (that was a joke btw before anyone tries to stick there foot up my ass!)


I will stick my foot up your ass:lol2:I already have a 14 yr old Male Green iggy and a 2yr old male iggy so I am in it for the long term thats the beauty of RESEARCH:flrt:


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

*good point*

thats 1 of the best things said i dont no why people pick on other people there are only doing what there thing is best ?????????


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

flow_uk_07 said:


> realised m8, bunch of tossers sit at there computer all day, got nothing better to do!!!!


 lol :welcomerfuk:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> Yeah but people are still retarded, even in this day and age when all the resources are available for free on the internet.
> Try the "REHOMING" section mate, and try not getting any more animals.


Its a Shame that people need to tell all their life stories to stop the usual RFUK bullies from butting in,the OP is a little old lady whose sons gf moved out disappered left HER iggy behind and now has decided that she no longer wants it so YES the ladies wants her bedroom back the fact that she kept this ig and cared for him even though she knew hardley anything about them (and didnt just cart him off to the vets to be PTS) and then had the sense to come to a reptile forum to try and seek help only to get blasted by a couple of nobodies who think that because they have 1 rescue iggy they are suddenly God,as for someone moving home to accomodate their ig thats the biggest pile of BULL:censor: that I have heard all morning.... Get a life and if you both are indeed working all the hours Gods sends to feed and heat your ig then you need a better job or maybe you should of invested in something less time consuming like a water dragon lol so I hope in future the next time a disabled old lady asks for some help, some of the more regular RFUK`ers keep their opinions to themselves because you are not only unhelpful but make yourselves look like twats too


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Black Ig said:


> Couldn't agree more,some people on this forum are aggressive and just plain bullies.
> 
> You've made snap judgements on someones personal circumstances and not given any advice at all just made stupid comments and presumed they don't work as hard as you do to care for their pet.
> 
> ...


completely agree I spent a good half an hour chatting to the op on the phone her and her husband are disabled they have turned their spare bedroom into a viv for him and he`s not even their rep the ex GF just cleared out one day leaving them with this 5ft beast lol so they felt they needed to rehome him,and those two had the nerve to bang on about people not caring for their reps properly and then to insinuate that one moved home to ensure her ig`s happiness and the other is some kind of Iggy God who although he cares for his Ig actually spends more time working than actually interacting with his Ig :censor: takers the pair of them I tell thee they want to come down London way to my yard show them what we think of people who bash disabled Grannies :devil:


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

RaW Exotics said:


> The Iggy is not the OP's pet .... plus they moved home so can't house it anymore, god you people need to give it a rest, they could easily keep the Iggy and give it a poor quality of life.
> 
> They chose to advertise it on this site to find it a better home and all they get is non-helpful posts from people, not surprising half the newbies don't come back.



I agree, much better ot find it a good home, that no try and keep it and keep it badly,

and to madragon and steph09 ... I went to college for 2 years, and now im at uni, and i look after my reps well, but just because were lucky enough to be able to care for our animals, doesn't mean unforeseen circumstances haven't happened to this chap. So sorry, "i go college 8 - 6" doesn't mean you can have a go at anyone who needs to rehome an animal.

Sorry.


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> I can 100% guarantee he is going to a good home where he will be staying for good:whistling2:because he`s coming to me on Sunday:Na_Na_Na_Na:


YAY! That's fabby news :2thumb:


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> Its a Shame that people need to tell all their life stories to stop the usual RFUK bullies from butting in,the OP is a little old lady whose sons gf moved out disappered left HER iggy behind and now has decided that she no longer wants it so YES the ladies wants her bedroom back the fact that she kept this ig and cared for him even though she knew hardley anything about them (and didnt just cart him off to the vets to be PTS) and then had the sense to come to a reptile forum to try and seek help only to get blasted by a couple of nobodies who think that because they have 1 rescue iggy they are suddenly God,as for someone moving home to accomodate their ig thats the biggest pile of BULL:censor: that I have heard all morning.... Get a life and if you both are indeed working all the hours Gods sends to feed and heat your ig then you need a better job or maybe you should of invested in something less time consuming like a water dragon lol so I hope in future the next time a disabled old lady asks for some help, some of the more regular RFUK`ers keep their opinions to themselves because you are not only unhelpful but make yourselves look like twats too


Amen :thumb:


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

so glad its going to a good home :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

dracco said:


> so glad its going to a good home :2thumb:


Thanks Hun He is a beautiful Ig, orange all over, I fell in love with just his pic :lol2: he is 7 looks to be in extremley good health and I am driving the 100 or so miles up to Birmingham on Sunday to collect him I just hope my elderly male ig doesnt get too jealous because he is a bit of a mummys boy.....cant believe the way the OP was treated though shes a lovely lady who wanted to do what was right for the ig and she gets all that stick.....some people eh you give them a rehome and they suddenly think they can comment on every aspect of your life like they are some sort of expert YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

I've just read this thread right through and can't believe the amount of s:censor:t thrown at the OP, who at the end of the day had the best interests of the Iggy at heart. 

Good on you Reptilequeen for taking it :2thumb:


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> Thanks Hun He is a beautiful Ig, orange all over, I fell in love with just his pic :lol2: he is 7 looks to be in extremley good health and I am driving the 100 or so miles up to Birmingham on Sunday to collect him I just hope my elderly male ig doesnt get too jealous because he is a bit of a mummys boy.....cant believe the way the OP was treated though shes a lovely lady who wanted to do what was right for the ig and she gets all that stick.....some people eh you give them a rehome and they suddenly think they can comment on every aspect of your life like they are some sort of expert YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!


Well done =)
i wish you and your igg's FUN TIMES :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

And yeh, i so agree. there's some reet idiots on here, Good job were not all like them eh


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> Thanks Hun *He is a beautiful Ig, orange all over, I fell in love with just his pic *:lol2: he is 7 looks to be in extremley good health and I am driving the 100 or so miles up to Birmingham on Sunday to collect him I just hope my elderly male ig doesnt get too jealous because he is a bit of a mummys boy.....cant believe the way the OP was treated though shes a lovely lady who wanted to do what was right for the ig and she gets all that stick.....some people eh you give them a rehome and they suddenly think they can comment on every aspect of your life like they are some sort of expert YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!


I want to see a picture! Is he a Red Iggy?


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> I've just read this thread right through and can't believe the amount of s:censor:t thrown at the OP, who at the end of the day had the best interests of the Iggy at heart.
> 
> Good on you Reptilequeen for taking it :2thumb:


Agree!
its abit silly...


----------



## xxxtopcatxxx (Jul 5, 2010)

Great news about the rehoming : victory:
And still no apologies from the 2 idiots who slaughtered the op, who turned out to be disabled old lady :devil:


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

xxxtopcatxxx said:


> Great news about the rehoming : victory:
> And still no apologies from the 2 idiots who slaughtered the op, who turned out to be disabled old lady :devil:


There won't be any apologies from them, they're no doubt off to throw abuse at some other poor sod.

Glad the iggy's going to a nice new home though :2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Reptilequeen said:


> I can 100% guarantee he is going to a good home where he will be staying for good:whistling2:because he`s coming to me on Sunday:Na_Na_Na_Na:


nice one, glad this got sorted out :2thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

im sorry.


----------



## jakerogers (Aug 16, 2010)

hi if you look at the habitat photo section there was a woman looking to rehome one she had the set up ready too


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> im sorry.


 
you have nothing to be sorry for x I have read through many of your posts and comments and have found you to be polite,helpful and non judgemental...in fact between you and me If I see a comment from you with anything to do with Igs I read so I can gain extra experience and views, I strongly believe that when you have an Ig you are always learning no matter how long you have kept them :flrt:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

being serious tho. this is kinda unacceptable and maybe should be reported. 

there is a difference between being passionate about reps etc. and becoming a militant APA or PETA member.

this isnt the first time or the last time it will happen tho. 

anyhoos. i dont think we will be seeing the OP on here.

p.s. dont get me wrong i can understand the sentiments but the approach was way wrong and uncalled for. 

let him without iguana cast the first claw.


----------



## Black Ig (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad it's got a new home good on you Reptilequeen! :thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> you have nothing to be sorry for x I have read through many of your posts and comments and have found you to be polite,helpful and non judgemental...in fact between you and me If I see a comment from you with anything to do with Igs I read so I can gain extra experience and views, I strongly believe that when you have an Ig you are always learning no matter how long you have kept them :flrt:


thanks rep queen. it was kinda a humorous post. 

but yeah. i agree with the learning bit. 
and.....
thanks for the nice words. you are indeed correct, always consatntly learning and picking up information. iguanas are a mildly researched reptile there is not much in depth info and you have to dissect all the garbage from the 'ive read melissa kaplan and am now the ig master' posse.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> being serious tho. this is kinda unacceptable and maybe should be reported.
> 
> there is a difference between being passionate about reps etc. and becoming a militant APA or PETA member.
> 
> ...


lol and some claws they are!!!! Im sporting a rather lovely 9 inch gash down one arm courtesy of my biggest boy


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

mahender said:


> thanks rep queen. it was kinda a humorous post.
> 
> but yeah. i agree with the learning bit.
> and.....
> ...


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Reptilequeen said:


> lol and some claws they are!!!! Im sporting a rather lovely 9 inch gash down one arm courtesy of my biggest boy


slightly OT but maybe we shoud get a scar thread going, although it is hard to see on my skin. i do have many . 

i might do it and circle them all.. lol

and.. yes i can imagine a 14 year old ig can dig quite deep. ouch. 

but these scars are the scars of love are they not?, and we wouldnt have it any other way.

p.s good on you for rehoming. 
mahender.x


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I would never rehome mine, Would break my heart,  He is part of the family  love him to bits xxx


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

lizardqueen said:


> Well I would never rehome mine, Would break my heart,  He is part of the family  love him to bits xxx


Totally feel the same,my two babies are just as important to me as any of my family are:flrt:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

aww poor op that was terrible she definately wont be back
well done on you reptilequeen for rehoming the iggy


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

jennie1981 said:


> aww poor op that was terrible she definately wont be back
> well done on you reptilequeen for rehoming the iggy


 
A picture of the gorgous boy in question


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> A picture of the gorgous boy in questionimage


isnt he just dreamy I love him already :blush:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

and I had to sneak one in of my baby holding my other baby :lol2:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

just read every post took a while lol. 

gratz on the rehoming. and he looks lovely. 

im looking into geting a iggie at moment. 

also thanks mahender for the links in your sig


----------



## paulb1912 (Aug 2, 2009)

Demonsnapper said:


> just read every post took a while lol.
> 
> gratz on the rehoming. and he looks lovely.
> *
> ...


better make sure your not going to move home and if you do make sure your moving to a big big house or some of these posters will be round to see you


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

paulb1912 said:


> better make sure your not going to move home and if you do make sure your moving to a big big house or some of these posters will be round to see you


lol they will track you done quicker than the anti`s if you dare to mention rehome and iggy in the same breath


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Well done on the rehoming :no1:

arnie23, maddragon and steph09 should be totally ashamed of their posts, complete and utter idiocy by typical net bullies. They saw a weakness and went for it.

People like that should get infractions thrown at them as its them that give these once informative, helpful forums a bad name now :bash:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

RaW Exotics said:


> Well done on the rehoming :no1:
> 
> arnie23, maddragon and steph09 should be totally ashamed of their posts, complete and utter idiocy by typical net bullies. They saw a weakness and went for it.
> 
> People like that should get infractions thrown at them as its them that give these once informative, helpful forums a bad name now :bash:


 
I know I was a bit surprised at Maddragon he always has an opinion but he usually gives pretty sound honest advice,but the other two twats were just copying because they obviously thought being the internet they could be spiteful.....I pity any Iggy owned by these people because they obviously think they are like the God of all Igs and know everything but probably know very little:lol2:how can you be at work all day and keep an ig and then have the nerve to bi:censor:tch at someone else because they are doing the right thing for their pet (which I would like to add was NOT the OP pets but an iggy who belonged to the OP sons ex girlfriend who conviniently moved out and forgot to the Ig with her!!!!!! leaving him with a disabled elderley husband and Wife the husband who happens to be the OP. I will make sure Sunday when I collect the Ig to reassure them that the forum is not full of smart asses who think they can sit in judgement of anyone who dares enter RFUK and but a helpful community who will always try their best to help you if you have any problems or need any questions that you may have answered :2thumb:


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been on the wrong side of someone on here a couple of years ago, I very nearly didn't come back!
However i'm glad i did!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

steph09 said:


> Well of coarse i have time for my pets, thats why i work so much so i can give them the right food, space and requirements! I give them time when i have time, everyday they get a fuss off me and have so much attention from my OH.


You do realise you have reptiles? They couldnt give a toss whether you fussed them or not, they merely tolerate you, and need food and water, and maybe a uv source thats it.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Freeman said:


> You do realise you have reptiles? They couldnt give a toss whether you fussed them or not, they merely tolerate you, and need food and water, and maybe a uv source thats it.


 
Well you tell that to my 5ft ig when Im watching the tele and he tail whips me till I let him on my lap:lol2: and he doesnt do it hard... just enough that I stop watching the tele and let him climb up:flrtr maybe he just likes corrie eh


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Reptilequeen said:


> Well you tell that to my 5ft ig when Im watching the tele and he tail whips me till I let him on my lap:lol2: and he doesnt do it hard... just enough that I stop watching the tele and let him climb up:flrtr maybe he just likes corrie eh


 maybe he do like corrie? damn soap addict lol. 

hope you put up some nice pictures once you get him.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Just to let everyone know that Ziggy is home safe and well and has proceeded to make himself at home on my bed,he`s a darling slightly small for his age at almost 5 ft with the most red I have ever seen in a green Iggy,looks like early on in his life he has had a run in with a glass viv from the much smaller top lip but its all healed now just looks like he could o with some vitamins a good dose of calcium and some nice strong uv rays.....thats providing I can get him off the bed.....Boofys not best pleased though thats where he likes to nap although he has now taken over the sofa................GOD I LOVE IGGYS:flrt:I will post some pics later...and by the way the OP was lovely both he and his wife have cared for Ziggy for the last couple of weeks due to him being dumped on them and even though the OP wife was scared of him they still spent the time trying to home him with knowledgable people rather than just putting him to sleep or dumping him in a pet shop....so I hope next time someone asks for help from this forum you have the courtesy to either offer helpful advice or stay the hell out of other peoples business I thank you and goodnight:no1:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> Just to let everyone know that Ziggy is home safe and well and has proceeded to make himself at home on my bed,he`s a darling slightly small for his age at almost 5 ft with the most red I have ever seen in a green Iggy,looks like early on in his life he has had a run in with a glass viv from the much smaller top lip but its all healed now just looks like he could o with some vitamins a good dose of calcium and some nice strong uv rays.....thats providing I can get him off the bed.....Boofys not best pleased though thats where he likes to nap although he has now taken over the sofa................GOD I LOVE IGGYS:flrt:I will post some pics later...and by the way the OP was lovely both he and his wife have cared for Ziggy for the last couple of weeks due to him being dumped on them and even though the OP wife was scared of him they still spent the time trying to home him with knowledgable people rather than just putting him to sleep or dumping him in a pet shop....so I hope next time someone asks for help from this forum you have the courtesy to either offer helpful advice or stay the hell out of other peoples business I thank you and goodnight:no1:


Great news and completely agree with everything you've said too.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

As promised some pictures of the big boy who caused all the trouble:lol2: and can I just say that the radiator he is leaning on it has been turned off and he climbed onto the blanket box he is on in the pics whilst I was rooting around looking for my camera charger when I left him he was comfortably spreading himself out in a super kingsize bed lol so here he is Ziggy my 3rd Male Green Iguana oh happy days!!!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

RaW Exotics said:


> People like that should get infractions thrown at them as its them that give these once informative, helpful forums a bad name now :bash:


people like this are often a bit ahem...'small' if you catch my drift....lol

thats why they bully people, because they are insecure!


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

he's absolutley beutifull


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

He's a stunner :2thumb:


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Its took me over a hour to go through this thread and it was worth reading and giving you a insight in to what some people think about others who may have to rehome a pet due to no fault of their own that could of been foreseen or prevented.

I read it all because I have recently been given a baby green iggy for my birthday by my girlfriend after she saw how much reseach I had been doing over the last few years. God forbid if I ever had to have mine rehomed because I was doing what was best for the animal, not that it wasnt loved and cared for but due to you not being able to provide it what it needs and is used to any more. 

The people who slated the OP really should be ashamed of themselves any one who has looked in to where best to look to have it rehomed earns my respect straight away and the comments that was made IMO doesn't and will never have the animals best interest in mind. Would they like to loose their job then their home be repossed and see what they do with their pets? 

Reptilequeen well done for helping out some one in their "hour" of need my hats off to you ma'am. Can we have more pics or if possible email me some pics of your 3 iggys please? 

If you do speak to the OP again please send my regards for giving ziggy a home even if it was for a short while.


----------



## mandyd (May 17, 2010)

*iggy*



Reptilequeen said:


> I know I was a bit surprised at Maddragon he always has an opinion but he usually gives pretty sound honest advice,but the other two twats were just copying because they obviously thought being the internet they could be spiteful.....I pity any Iggy owned by these people because they obviously think they are like the God of all Igs and know everything but probably know very little:lol2:how can you be at work all day and keep an ig and then have the nerve to bi:censor:tch at someone else because they are doing the right thing for their pet (which I would like to add was NOT the OP pets but an iggy who belonged to the OP sons ex girlfriend who conviniently moved out and forgot to the Ig with her!!!!!! leaving him with a disabled elderley husband and Wife the husband who happens to be the OP. I will make sure Sunday when I collect the Ig to reassure them that the forum is not full of smart asses who think they can sit in judgement of anyone who dares enter RFUK and but a helpful community who will always try their best to help you if you have any problems or need any questions that you may have answered :2thumb:



Well done reptilequeen

Have to say I was nearly put off joining this site as I had heard of this sort of know it all bullying going on (seen it a couple of times since I did join too - usually to someone inexperienced who just needs a bit of help). I would hate to think that some poor reptile might suffer just because someone was too scared to ask for advice on here in case they got slated! 

So pleased your iggy has a forever home now, he's a beauty. Hope he settles in ok. :notworthy:


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Well done on rescueing him Reptilequeen he is gorgeous and a big lad! I'm glad he has found a home:flrt:

It does seem to be the same people who are quick to jump on peoples backs without knowing the full story. It's a shame, because it will make people not want to come back on the forum. Also throwing the word 'retard' around as an insult isn't big or clever, it's actually a horrible thing to say to someone as you don't know who you're offending!


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

First things first....
I am deeply sorry for what has been caused. However i have only just read this post from the first couple of posts i said. My OH uses this site also and as it auto signs me in, He doesn't realise that he's on my account and starts firing sh*t out. I dont condone what my OH has said and i think its bang out of order. For this he now has his own account! Im not going to blame him for everything tha has been said. I writ the first couple of posts that is it. I do admit that things should have been dealt with differently and would like to apologise to everyone! Especially the OP.
I give my life to my pets... And to the very few people i have met on here knows i do. Im always asking about my iguana and if you read my threads then i am always finding things out. I should not have made such a snap judgement but when i worked at a vets, i saw 5 iguanas in two weeks due to improper care, 3 died and 2 was well enough to be rehomed. The most terrible one was a 4 year old iguana kept in a 4X1X1 tank. With no thermostat, no UVB. Horrific burns from the heat bulb and never let out. Unfortunately he had to be put down and it broke my heart. The owner claimed he had looked after him the best he can but then got prosecuted for animal cruelty! 
Lastly i do work and go to college studying reptiles, but after reading some post people must think i work all night. Wrong. I work in a bar late at night till early hours in the morning. Yes i do go to college all day but only 4 days a week and as soon as i get home at 6 i fuss wilson my iguana till he goes to bed at 10. I love my iguana to bits and want to give him the best possible life. I rescued him, he wat mistreat but i fell in love with him the first time i saw him. It took me a while to bond with him as im only use to small beardies and hes quite big now. I knew nothing about iguanas before i got him but anyone can learn right? I have and now have the best pet in the world. I would never ever give him up. How can you give something up that has a personality?
I just wanted to explain myself for what i said and clear a few things up. My OH is idiotic and needs shooting personally but i must apologise on behalf of him as well. He doesnt know what he's talking about. :bash:
I felt the need to write this as i seem like such a b**ch. Im not honest. I always try to help newbies on here and have learnt so much from so many people. I never slate anybody and the few people i do know, know i would never do it and adore my pets so much. 
I could have easily of set up another account and gone on like nothing happened but i just wanted to set things clear. My Oh is a twit and aint never coming on here again. 
Once again i am deeply sorry and glad the iguana has been given to a good home. I dont want to feel like i cant post anything on here no more because im such a b*tch apparently and people wont answer my questions. 
p.s I did write a much better one but it dissapeared when i logged in :bash:


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Full kudos to you for coming back onto the thread and apologising....this isn't seen too often on here .
Wouldn't like to be in the other half's shoes but :lol2:

To reptilequeen....he's a stunner and I love his casual flopped over hairstyle :flrt:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I think its amazing to see someone admit they were wrong.

I think the love of our animals is the only thing that keeps so many people on here, as to be honest I have never in my life of trawling the internet ever seen a website with so many horrible, judgemental so called experts... and I have been a member of so many sites over the years.

One of my biggest complaints about this site is tho that the hating needs to be nipped in the bud quicker than it ever is.

I made up a stupid poll about getting a member flung off who is famous for being opinionated and horrible, and ended up with a ban and an infraction, yet... I have had someone wish my business caught fire with me in it and all sorts of hate from two particular members and this was overlooked by the mods repeatedly.

Can people on here understand that one day they may have a problem which might get flamed, before they start jumping on the hate wagon...

The great thing is in this case that the animal in question has ended up with a good home and now both parties are happy... and some idiots got some cheap thrills along the way... but wouldnt it be nice to see less ignorance and more love on the boards!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

these all kinda have the similar way of writing, your OH must know your dialogue and you very well..



steph09 said:


> You should of acknowledged the size he would get when you bought him...... :whistling2:





steph09 said:


> I honestly dont know how people can do it, take in an iggy a year later and they pretty much double in size! Im moving house to suit my iggys needs cos hes getting a big boy now and ive only had him 6 months,
> It really winds me up how ppl can just fob them off cos they've gotten too big!





steph09 said:


> I still agree with maddragon. I work all weeknights and weekends, yet study at college from 8-6 everyday just so i can give my pets what they deserve. You know how stressed an iggy gets from being fobbed on every year. Well if its your son's then he should be sorting out the arrangements for the iggy. Or in other words your sons got bored and lost interest and now its upto you to rehome it for him. Iggys have a mind ya know you think it dont affect them being moved due to no fault of his own. Well i hope ya iggy finds someone who deserves him.





steph09 said:


> Yeah i am, i would rather move house than rehome my iggy bcos its too small for my flat.





steph09 said:


> Well of coarse i have time for my pets, thats why i work so much so i can give them the right food, space and requirements! I give them time when i have time, everyday they get a fuss off me and have so much attention from my OH.





steph09 said:


> First things first....
> I am deeply sorry for what has been caused. However i have only just read this post from the first couple of posts i said. My OH uses this site also and as it auto signs me in, He doesn't realise that he's on my account and starts firing sh*t out. I dont condone what my OH has said and i think its bang out of order. For this he now has his own account! Im not going to blame him for everything tha has been said. I writ the first couple of posts that is it. I do admit that things should have been dealt with differently and would like to apologise to everyone! Especially the OP.
> I give my life to my pets... And to the very few people i have met on here knows i do. Im always asking about my iguana and if you read my threads then i am always finding things out. I should not have made such a snap judgement but when i worked at a vets, i saw 5 iguanas in two weeks due to improper care, 3 died and 2 was well enough to be rehomed. The most terrible one was a 4 year old iguana kept in a 4X1X1 tank. With no thermostat, no UVB. Horrific burns from the heat bulb and never let out. Unfortunately he had to be put down and it broke my heart. The owner claimed he had looked after him the best he can but then got prosecuted for animal cruelty!
> Lastly i do work and go to college studying reptiles, but after reading some post people must think i work all night. Wrong. I work in a bar late at night till early hours in the morning. Yes i do go to college all day but only 4 days a week and as soon as i get home at 6 i fuss wilson my iguana till he goes to bed at 10. I love my iguana to bits and want to give him the best possible life. I rescued him, he wat mistreat but i fell in love with him the first time i saw him. It took me a while to bond with him as im only use to small beardies and hes quite big now. I knew nothing about iguanas before i got him but anyone can learn right? I have and now have the best pet in the world. I would never ever give him up. How can you give something up that has a personality?
> ...


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

steph09 said:


> First things first....
> I am deeply sorry for what has been caused. However i have only just read this post from the first couple of posts i said. My OH uses this site also and as it auto signs me in, He doesn't realise that he's on my account and starts firing sh*t out. I dont condone what my OH has said and i think its bang out of order. For this he now has his own account! Im not going to blame him for everything tha has been said. I writ the first couple of posts that is it. I do admit that things should have been dealt with differently and would like to apologise to everyone! Especially the OP.
> I give my life to my pets... And to the very few people i have met on here knows i do. Im always asking about my iguana and if you read my threads then i am always finding things out. I should not have made such a snap judgement but when i worked at a vets, i saw 5 iguanas in two weeks due to improper care, 3 died and 2 was well enough to be rehomed. The most terrible one was a 4 year old iguana kept in a 4X1X1 tank. With no thermostat, no UVB. Horrific burns from the heat bulb and never let out. Unfortunately he had to be put down and it broke my heart. The owner claimed he had looked after him the best he can but then got prosecuted for animal cruelty!
> Lastly i do work and go to college studying reptiles, but after reading some post people must think i work all night. Wrong. I work in a bar late at night till early hours in the morning. Yes i do go to college all day but only 4 days a week and as soon as i get home at 6 i fuss wilson my iguana till he goes to bed at 10. I love my iguana to bits and want to give him the best possible life. I rescued him, he wat mistreat but i fell in love with him the first time i saw him. It took me a while to bond with him as im only use to small beardies and hes quite big now. I knew nothing about iguanas before i got him but anyone can learn right? I have and now have the best pet in the world. I would never ever give him up. How can you give something up that has a personality?
> ...


 
this should be above my other post sorry......


ha ha so you have just passed the blame onto your OH. 
and your main concern is that people wont respond to your post and questions anymore coz ( as you said ) have been a B***h.

you and madragon placed your selves in a sanctimonius (sp) position. 
like you have had iguanas for ever, that wasnt fair on anyone. 

we have all been a bit of an eeediot on here too. but i know i talk some sense. and my concern is always and only for the igs there are too many egos floating around. 
you cannot become judge, jury, and executioner based on the most minimal of facts.

no one is questioning your husbandry skills and commitment. your social skills are a little backward tho wouldnt you agree?

tbh this thread has followedd the path of many threads tho. bandwagoinners then dissapearing maagicians.

all the best mahender and seraphine.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

croc&chewy said:


> Well done on rescueing him Reptilequeen he is gorgeous and a big lad! I'm glad he has found a home:flrt:
> 
> It does seem to be the same people who are quick to jump on peoples backs without knowing the full story. It's a shame, because it will make people not want to come back on the forum. Also throwing the word 'retard' around as an insult isn't big or clever, it's actually a horrible thing to say to someone as you don't know who you're offending!


you got that right my oldest son has A.D.D. with some autism thrown in for good measure...if someone threw the word retarded at him you can bet your boots I would throw my fist right back at them!!!!! and Ziggy is gorgous I have just introduced him to my biggest ig Boofy they licked each other then went their seperate ways lol


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

i have just read thru this thread mainly because i no steph09(and her other half)..i bought a beautiful boa off them both a month ago..it was a stunner and had obviously been very very well looked after..when i was there i couldnt help noticing her stunning iggy..i use to breed iggys a long time ago but i must say that stephs iggy is probably the most gorgeous one ive seen for a long time..this girl without a doult looks after her animals..no question..i think the fact she has come on here and appologised unreservidly(good spelling eh...lol)for wot she or her other half has said speeks well for her..it takes a lot sumtimes to admit your mistakes but the apology she has given should be accepted by everyone who is involved in this "discussion"..she is a lovely lass who cares a huge ammount about animals of all kinds and if you met her you would agree with me on this..why dont you all kiss and make up and concentrate on wot we all enjoy doin(lookin after our reps)..:flrt:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

redzx12r said:


> i have just read thru this thread mainly because i no steph09(and her other half)..i bought a beautiful boa off them both a month ago..it was a stunner and had obviously been very very well looked after..when i was there i couldnt help noticing her stunning iggy..i use to breed iggys a long time ago but i must say that stephs iggy is probably the most gorgeous one ive seen for a long time..this girl without a doult looks after her animals..no question..i think the fact she has come on here and appologised unreservidly(good spelling eh...lol)for wot she or her other half has said speeks well for her..it takes a lot sumtimes to admit your mistakes but the apology she has given should be accepted by everyone who is involved in this "discussion"..she is a lovely lass who cares a huge ammount about animals of all kinds and 1 if you met her you would agree with me on this..why dont you all 2 kiss and make up and concentrate on wot we all enjoy doin(lookin after our reps)..:flrt:


 1 Doubt that very much 
2 Hell no 
awwwwwww thats so sweet I shall pass that on to the elderly disabled lady that she and her useless harpies blazed and called retarded and a :censor: w:censor:er now step off!! stop kissing arse!! and just because you bought a snake off someone does NOT mean you know anything about them I have had people come to me to buy things who think I am just sweetness and light but I am soooooooo NOT I can be the nastiest :censor: you ever want to come across so think on!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

He is an absolute stunner!
I can't wait til mine get's bigger!!! Only just started getting used to me, loves my OH though!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

flow_uk_07 said:


> May state i should of put i moved home a few a months ago, and this lizard belongs to my son, for whom im advertising it for!!! If you aint got anything good to say or anything relating to interest in the lizard then dont bother to comment...........


I think you'll find that people care about these animals here, and that's why the comments were made.


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> 1 Doubt that very much
> 2 Hell no
> awwwwwww thats so sweet I shall pass that on to the elderly disabled lady that she and her useless harpies blazed and called retarded and a :censor: w:censor:er now step off!! stop kissing arse!! and just because you bought a snake off someone does NOT mean you know anything about them I have had people come to me to buy things who think I am just sweetness and light but I am soooooooo NOT I can be the nastiest :censor: you ever want to come across so think on!!!!!!!!


I have nothing to do with this thread at all, but have read it and WOW people have blown it out of proportion. So I say Go on girl!! haha! People shouldn't assume and jump on people for re-homing no matter the reason.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Monitor93 said:


> I have nothing to do with this thread at all, but have read it and WOW people have blown it out of proportion. So I say Go on girl!! haha! People shouldn't assume and jump on people for re-homing no matter the reason.


I know I felt so sorry for Irene the OP she got some stick!!! and she had took the iggy on when its old owner just left him with her!!! her and her husband are quite elderly and the OP disabled....but secretly between me and you I love arguing with Bell ends who think they know it all lol.....on a positive note I have been stalking through your pics again xD Boss is just adorable and your long tailed lizards look fun!!! bet they are a nightmare to catch....oh and names for toady how about Nelly( Nelly the fire Belly) just an idea:whistling2:


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> I know I felt so sorry for Irene the OP she got some stick!!! and she had took the iggy on when its old owner just left him with her!!! her and her husband are quite elderly and the OP disabled....but secretly between me and you I love arguing with Bell ends who think they know it all lol.....on a positive note I have been stalking through your pics again xD Boss is just adorable and your long tailed lizards look fun!!! bet they are a nightmare to catch....oh and names for toady how about Nelly( Nelly the fire Belly) just an idea:whistling2:


I know! I felt so bad for her.. People like that do my head in tbh.. I know :O what a :censor: for ditching the iggy! D: lol!! who doesn't?! It's funny haha.. :devil:
lol thanks, he's lovely.. He takes ages to shed though -.- haha.. noo the long tails love to come out XD One of my females, Sky, will sit at the bottom of the viv until I open the door then will climb onto my hand lol!! Hazel is a bit of a psycho mind hah! Awww Nelly's cute! I think I may take it :flrt:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> 1 Doubt that very much
> 2 Hell no
> awwwwwww thats so sweet I shall pass that on to the elderly disabled lady that she and her useless harpies blazed and called retarded and a :censor: w:censor:er now step off!! stop kissing arse!! and just because you bought a snake off someone does NOT mean you know anything about them I have had people come to me to buy things who think I am just sweetness and light but I am soooooooo NOT I can be the nastiest :censor: you ever want to come across so think on!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> Marry me? :flrt:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

oh bloody hell..here we go again..reptilequeen you are rite in your anger towards comments that have been made by steph or her other half but she has apologised to all concerned..she made a mistake.she said the wrong thing..and she has said sorry..i was backing up sumone who i have met and found to be a very nice young lass..thats all..dont have a go at me ok..


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

steph09 said:


> First things first....
> Yes i do go to college all day but only 4 days a week and as soon as i get home at 6 i fuss wilson my iguana *till he goes to bed at 10*.


I don't want to add more fuel to the fire but.....

An Iguana needs a longer sleep pattern that that, ideally 12/12. I'm surprised that he is still awake at that time. Mine will go to sleep as soon as his lights go out. If he is out of his viv, then he will make his way back prior to bedtime and get settled before the lights go out.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

ok1hurricane said:


> Reptilequeen said:
> 
> 
> > 1 Doubt that very much
> ...


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> ok1hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > lol are you sure!!! I am a real handful according my other half :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

jasper1 said:


> I don't want to add more fuel to the fire but.....
> 
> An Iguana needs a longer sleep pattern that that, ideally 12/12. I'm surprised that he is still awake at that time. Mine will go to sleep as soon as his lights go out. If he is out of his viv, then he will make his way back prior to bedtime and get settled before the lights go out.


oh no please feel free to add away:flrt:maybe steph will enjoy being slated for her husbandary skills eh:lol2:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

ok1hurricane said:


> Reptilequeen said:
> 
> 
> > You let me worry about that, and your other half!:lol2:
> ...


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> ok1hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > joker!!! making an old woman feel special here :lol2: so what day do you have in mind I have always fancied an autumn wedding myself:flrt:
> ...


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

redzx12r said:


> oh bloody hell..here we go again..reptilequeen you are rite in your anger towards comments that have been made by steph or her other half but she has apologised to all concerned..she made a mistake.she said the wrong thing..and she has said sorry..i was backing up sumone who i have met and found to be a very nice young lass..thats all..dont have a go at me ok..


Noone is having a go at you just merely asking that if you dont know full facts stay out of it:flrt:she didnt apologise not properly she just passed the buck to her OH but much credit to you to try and stick up for the one who caused all the outrage lol that takes some guts and at least she did show her face again not like the two other twats involved they didnt even have the balls for that!!! so good on you pat yourself on the back and I will now gracefully climb down off my angry pedestal just for you:flrt: peace out........(feel the love peeps.....feel the love)


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

ok1hurricane said:


> Reptilequeen said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe. An autumn wedding is a summer baby :lol2:
> ...


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Reptilequeen said:


> ok1hurricane said:
> 
> 
> > I can hardly wait :flrt: dont know if I can wear white though sweetie Im a bit tarnished:blush:
> ...


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

your a big softy really arnt you reptilequeen.:flrt:.thanks for the comments..ile leave to make arrangements for your forthcummin wedding...:gasp:..good luk and thanks again luv:2thumb:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

redzx12r said:


> your a big softy really arnt you reptilequeen.:flrt:.thanks for the comments..ile leave to make arrangements for your forthcummin wedding...:gasp:..good luk and thanks again luv:2thumb:


Your invite is in the post :lol2:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

ok1hurricane said:


> Your invite is in the post :lol2:


well thats the outfit sorted I thought I would wear a bikini by Burberry accompanied by a 15ft male albino burm just to compliment the outfit should cover all my modest bits looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool see you all at the church :flrt:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

redzx12r said:


> your a big softy really arnt you reptilequeen.:flrt:.thanks for the comments..ile leave to make arrangements for your forthcummin wedding...:gasp:..good luk and thanks again luv:2thumb:


Glad we have made up lol and less of the Big softy makes me sound like a cuddly overweight middleaged man lol :flrt:


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

Awwwww isnt it nice to see such an awful thread coming to a loving end in more ways than one lol.....

Your iggy is a beaut and cant wait to see the wedding pics haha...... xx


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

:flrt:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

jojojay said:


> Awwwww isnt it nice to see such an awful thread coming to a loving end in more ways than one lol.....
> 
> Your iggy is a beaut and cant wait to see the wedding pics haha...... xx


Hey I said I was a freak!!!! not Im a total nutta whose going to marry her Iggy lol :flrt:although he is a beaut as gorgous as my other big boy


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Cant be arsed to trawl through all the posts, did this guy find a nice new home for the Iggy in the end?


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Moodie said:


> Cant be arsed to trawl through all the posts, did this guy find a nice new home for the Iggy in the end?


Yip, sure did. See Mrs Ok1hurricane nee Reptilequeen


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Goof stuff, nothing like a happy ending, Hope they're very happy together. : victory:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

Moodie said:


> Goof stuff, nothing like a happy ending, Hope they're very happy together. : victory:


we are :flrt: ziggy the iggy is now in a forever home and he now has two half iggy brothers too lol Boofy whose 14 and spike whose a yr old both green iggys!!! and all boys get on well and play nicely :lol2:


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

ok1hurricane said:


> Yip, sure did. See Mrs Ok1hurricane nee Reptilequeen


cheeky!!! people are going to start actually thinking we are together :lol2:


----------

